# PDF File Size Compressor



## drustar (Jun 18, 2003)

Is there such a utility that does that? If so, please reply and provide a link too. Thanks.


----------



## cockneygeezer (Jun 21, 2003)

Dear Drustar,

I don't know of any third party shareware programs, but Acrobat 6 Pro is meant to 'recompress' PDFs from Print to Screen.

Sorry that I wasn't more help...


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 21, 2003)

I think you can simply make the images within them smaller or lower resolution. Try using JPEG's instead of TIFF's etc.

You can always compress the resultinng file with StuffIt.


----------



## toast (Jun 21, 2003)

Simply downsample all graphics using Distiller.


----------



## Lazzo (Jun 22, 2003)

There is a PDF compressor app available, the demo was on the cover disc of either MacFormat or Macworld sometime in the last six months. I can't remember the name but I'll keep looking.

I did test it and a achieved 20% or so reduction in PDF size but it wasn't enough for me so I trashed the demo.


----------

